# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  FM ραδιοερασιτέχνες, flashback

## senius

FM ραδιοερασιτέχνες, flashback.

Μέσα στην κοινότητα μας υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί φίλοι που ηταν παλαιοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες στα FM/AM.

Με το παρών thread, θα ήθελα *να θυμηθούμε λίγο τα παλιά*.

Προσωπικά την εποχή 1980-1990 έκπεμπα στα FM στους 100,4 mhz, με λαμπάτο μηχάνημα 6c4-5763-6146w που οδηγούσε 2 4CX350 σε διάταξη push pull, ισχίος 1000 watt και antenna 4 δίπολα κατευθυνόμενα σε ιστό 11 μέτρων, απο την περιοχή Ανω Πετρούπολης.

http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=105

Ας δούμε κάποιες photos:

----------


## senius

Και λίγο απο antenna:

----------


## acoul

ένα flashback στις αναλογικές εποχές, τις λυχνίες και τις ταράτσες του χθες, γυμνάσιο, λύκειο, οι πρώτες επαφές με τις πεταλούδες ... ανήσυχα και ποιοτικά πνεύματα, η πολιτεία απούσα μια ζωή --> η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία θα βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα, γυρνάει την πλάτη σε κάθε κοινωνική δραστηριότητα και ενθουσιασμό, το ανοικτό και ελεύθερο μητροπολιτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση ... αναρωτιέμαι πόσο χειρότεροι από εμάς είναι αυτοί που διεκδικούν την Ιστορία και εδάφη μας --> τα οποία τα έχουμε εγκαταλείψει και ξεπουλάμε εδώ και καιρό από μόνοι μας, και εμείς τι σχέση έχουμε στην τελική με τα σημερινά μυαλά και ιδανικά με αυτούς που ίδρυσαν την δημοκρατία ...

----------


## ysam

Έλα ρε φίλε το ίδιο setup είχα και εγώ το 1986-88 (6c4-5763-6146) εκτός από τις CX που δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να ασχοληθώ και μάλιστα τώρα που γράφω έχω μία στο χέρι μου. Τα αυτοταλάντωτα δεν τα πήγα ποτέ. Μετά έπαιξα λίγο με VCO που δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου και τέλος πήγα σε PLL αλλά η εποχή των FM είχε τελειώσει έτσι και αλλιώς. (1989-90). 

Μία διαφορά στο κεραιοσύστημα ήταν ότι ναι μεν ήταν colinear αλλά με yagi και όχι απλά δίπολα. Η πρώτη κεραία όμως ήταν ένα κλειστό δίπολο ύψους περίπου 3 μέτρων. 

Περιττό μεν να πω ότι από όλα αυτά μου έχει μήνει μόνο η CX και η αγαπημένη μου varicap για την προσαρμογή για την εισαγωγή του audio.

----------


## senius

> Η πρώτη κεραία όμως ήταν ένα κλειστό δίπολο ύψους περίπου 3 μέτρων.


Αυτη η antenna λεγότανε G.

Θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον εμείς, ανάβαμε τα νήματα στις λυχνίες να ζεσταθούν 3-4 λεπτά, και μετά σηκώναμε τα 500 Volt να σηκωθεί ο κυρίος πομπός.

Για να μην πληρώνουμε τότε τα πανάκριβα τροφοδοτικά, φτιάχναμε πατέντες με διπλή ανόρθωση δικτύου ΔΕΗ χωρίς μετασχηματιστές, παρά μόνο με διόδους τούβλα και ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές , εν σειρά.
Για να μην μας χτυπάει το ρεύμα, στον έναν πυκνωτή βάζαμε μονωτικό.
Το κυριότερο με αυτές τις συνδέσεις ήταν ότι αν τον ουδέτερο τον έβαζες στην φάση της ΔΕΗ, ..... τα μαλλιά σου γινόντουσαν περμανάντ, και για λίγα λεπτά ... εχανες τον κόσμο.
Κάποιοι πολώναμε τις βάρικαπ διαμόρφωσης με 9V μπαταρία, για να ανεβαίνει το εύρος μας, στην μπάντα F.M.

Κάποιοι φίλοι μάλιστα, έβαζαν ανεμιστηράκια στις μεταλλικές θωρακίσεις των λυχνιών, για να κάνουν ... τάχα μου ... τον θόρυβο που έκανε η ειδική ψύξη που χρησιμοποιούσα για τις 4 CX.
 ::

----------


## acoul

Slim Jim project ...

----------


## MAuVE

22/04/1967 παρέδωσα στις αστυνομικές αρχές τον ίδιοκατασκευασμένο πομπό βραχέων μου.

Λυχνία εξόδου : 6146Α με 750V στην άνοδο.

Μεγάλο φετίχ αυτή η λάμπα.

----------


## bedazzled

> 22/04/1967 παρέδωσα στις αστυνομικές αρχές τον ίδιοκατασκευασμένο πομπό βραχέων μου.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Μια χαρά περνάμε  ::  

Κώστα 4 δίπολα σε έντεκα μέτρα δύσκολο αρκετά μου κάνει .... . Πάντως παλιές καλές εποχές ....

Λόγω τύχης εμένα τα μηχανάκια μου εκπέμπουν ακόμα (εκτός Αθήνας φυσικά) !  ::   :: 

ΥΓ. Οι φωτό είναι το περασμένο ΣΚ !

----------


## acoul

όλα τα καλά παιδιά εδώ ...

----------


## sv1her

Χμ ...
Μεσαία, FM, λίγο CB & τώρα πια, εδω και κάποια χρόνια, νόμιμος αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης.

----------


## acoul

και πόσοι ακόμα κάνουν ... "κουρτίνα" ...  ::

----------


## senius

John70 Γιάννη δεν νομίζω, πιστεύω ότι οι photo σου, είναι πλαστές από internet, τέλος πάντων καμία "κολλημένη κόσα" στην γλώσσα των κατασκευών FM, θα *ποσταριστεί*, η εγώ σαν παλαβός .... άνοιξα το αρχείο μου μόνο?

Οτι έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω από μένα, είναι κατασκευές μου εδώ και 20 χρόνια.

Εποχή 1980, όταν ήμουν στην Σιβιτανίδειο Σχολή.
 :: 
Κάναμε πρόγραμμα μόνο με ξένη μουσική.
Οταν βλέπαμε ότι κάποιος έκανε πρόγραμμα με σκυλάδικα και λαϊκά την εποχή εκείνη, έτρωγε* τάπα* ταυτόχρονα από πολλούς, και τότε όποιος ήταν πιο ψηλά και με ικανοποιητική ισχύ ,.... ήταν ο άρχοντας  ::  

*Απο τότε υπήρχαν τα προβλήματα, στο ότι ... ποιος είναι ... ποιός*.

----------


## acoul

ποιο ήταν που είχε η Τεχνική Εκλογή, το 2N2219 ?? αμ και ο Μικρός Επιστήμονας ...  ::  Χρυσές δουλειές τότε ο Βασίλης και ο Pop 22watt στο Μοναστηράκι ... !!

----------


## bedazzled

> John70 Γιάννη δεν νομίζω, πιστεύω ότι οι photo σου, είναι πλαστές από internet


Δεν νομίζω, από ότι κατάλαβα ο ίδιος είναι κρεμασμένος πάνω στον ιστό.




> έτρωγε* τάπα* ταυτόχρονα από πολλούς, και τότε όποιος ήταν πιο ψηλά και με ικανοποιητική ισχύ ,.... ήταν ο άρχοντας


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Ασε *bedazzled*, την πάτησες εδώ... μην κουραστείς να απαντήσεις.

Δεν είχες γεννηθεί τότε, τότε βγάζαμε εμείς τα linux!!

Της καρδιάς.
 ::

----------


## senius

> σβήστε με Τελευταία επεξεργασία από enaon και Πέμ Φεβ 28, 2008 12:48 am, έχει επεξεργασθεί 1 φορά/ες συνολικά


Ωραίος !!!!!!!!!!
 ::

----------


## panxan

Δηλαδή εμείς τρέχαμε στο Τμήμα που έπιασε το ραδιογωνιόμετρο και εσύ μας έριχνες τις τάπες στα Πατήσια ρε παλιοsenius?
 ::   ::   ::  
Και βάλαμε και φίλο να μας κάνει αναμετάδοση από Γαλάτσι για να περνάμε τις αφιερώσεις απ΄ τα γκομενάκια  ::  
Όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά εμείς οι κακομοίρηδες, μην έχοντας φράγκα, είχαμε μόνο ένα αυτοταλάντο 6146 με ένα παλιοδίπολο μαθητές γαρ το 1982.
Πάντως έχω φάει σφαλιάρα σε μία κόσα που έχω το σημάδι ακόμα.

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> John70 Γιάννη δεν νομίζω, πιστεύω ότι οι photo σου, είναι πλαστές από internet
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω, από ότι κατάλαβα ο ίδιος είναι κρεμασμένος πάνω στον ιστό.


Να και ο "αγωνιστικός" χαιρετισμός  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Να και ο "αγωνιστικός" χαιρετισμός


Γιάννη απ' ότι κατάλαβες ξύπνησαν τα θηρία και είσαι από τους *τότε* the best, έτσι..!!!!!
 ::  
Τωρα ο bedazzled τι δουλειά έχει στην ενότητα αυτή, ... δεν ξέρω , ας μας πει τα τεχνικά του να δούμε.

----------


## senius

@ bedazzled όταν καταλάβεις τι είναι αυτό, τότε θα καταλάβεις οτι επανειλημμένα γελοιοποιείσαι μέσα στην ενότητα αυτή ( εκτός αν έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι τεχνικό):

----------


## john70

2 sector κινητής βλέπω χαμηλά ή κάνω λάθος ??




> @ bedazzled όταν καταλάβεις τι είναι αυτό, τότε θα καταλάβεις οτι επανειλημμένα γελοιοποιείσαι μέσα στην ενότητα αυτή ( εκτός αν έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι τεχνικό):

----------


## bedazzled

> 2 sector κινητής βλέπω χαμηλά ή κάνω λάθος ??


Παρατηρητικός!  :: 

Αυτός ο ιστός με τα 4 δίπολα είναι στον kostas 531;  ::

----------


## gvaf

Και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν το κεραιοσύστημα του "Μουσικού Γαλαξία" στα τουρκοβούνια .  ::  
Αρε Αμπελοgarden ....

----------


## john70

??? Γιατί είδες τίποτε dexion στην φωτό ???  ::   ::   ::   ::  




> Και εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν το κεραιοσύστημα του "Μουσικού Γαλαξία" στα τουρκοβούνια .  
> Αρε Αμπελοgarden ....

----------


## gvaf

Dexion και αυγουλοθήκες  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Θα παρακαλέσω να μείνει η ενότητα καθαρή και να αναφέρονται μόνο καταστάσεις και εγκαταστάσεις από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Τα άσχετα ποστ θα απομακρύνονται.

----------


## senius

Ιστορικές εποχές & χόμπυ με full κατασκευές:

----------


## john70

Κώστα δεν μου απάντησες...

Προφανώς τα 4 δίπολα δεν είναι δικά σου?

----------


## ysam

Θα μας θυμίσει κανείς τον τύπο για την προσαρμογή των καλωδίων στην collinear με 4 δίπολα ?

Αλήθεια με τη καλώδια παίζατε? 

RG213 εγώ. Το RG58 δεν...  ::

----------


## john70

213 στην αρχή , μια και το 58 το έψησα . Αργότερα πήγα στα πιο καλά... 1/2 heliax και τώρα πλέων έχω βάλει 2" heliax  ::  




> Αλήθεια με τη καλώδια παίζατε? 
> 
> RG213 εγώ. Το RG58 δεν...

----------


## B52

Εποχη 84-85 αν θυμαμαι καλα....... μια σουξου 1.5KW με οδηγηση απο bly97 100mw, 4 διπολα, καλωδιο rg213 και αναθεμα ποσο εμενε απο το κοψε κοψε μπας και η bird δειξει λιγοτερα στασιμα.....  ::  και το μονο που εμεινε ειναι οι καλες αναμνησεις και το b52. (92,4)

takis19 (η αλλιως χοντρος) Γιωργος 736 και πολλοι αλλοι σε βραδυνες συνομιλιες, αργοτερα ηρθε και ο Moysikos Galaxias εγινε και πιο εμπορικο και εφυγα... αυτα απο εμενα.

αμα βρω photos θα τις ανεβασω.

----------


## john70

> , αργοτερα ηρθε και ο Moysikos Galaxias εγινε και πιο εμπορικο και εφυγα... αυτα απο εμενα.
> 
> αμα βρω photos θα τις ανεβασω.


????? Τι έκανες στην γειτονιά μου ?

----------


## acoul

RG11 ή RG8 δεν θυμάμαι, έχουν περάσει 20+ χρόνια ... ήταν το ίδιο χοντρό και μαύρο με το aircom+ ...

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> , αργοτερα ηρθε και ο Moysikos Galaxias εγινε και πιο εμπορικο και εφυγα... αυτα απο εμενα.
> 
> αμα βρω photos θα τις ανεβασω.
> 
> 
> ????? Τι έκανες στην γειτονιά μου ?



γειτοναααααα....  ::

----------


## john70

Εσένα έπρεπε να σε έχω χώσει τότε να μας "γυαλίζεις" τους επάργυρους κονέκτορες που ξηλώναμε από παλιά στρατιωτικά μηχανήματα ...  ::  Ή να στρατζάρεις κανένα σασί  ::   ::  





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ...

----------


## B52

> .. ξηλώναμε από παλιά στρατιωτικά μηχανήματα ...


...και εσυ απο εκει εβρισκες πραγματα.... και εγω σουξου απο το (πν) μου φερνανε....  ::

----------


## senius

> Κώστα δεν μου απάντησες...
> Προφανώς τα 4 δίπολα δεν είναι δικά σου?


Οχι Γιάννη η συγκεκριμένη collinear δεν είναι δική μου.

Η δική μου collinear δεν ήταν στημένη σε πύργο, επίσης λόγω ύψους και λόγω του βουνού Ζαχαρούλας που είχα πίσω μου, στα δίπολα είχα ανακλαστήρες και κατευθυντήρες, για να μην χάνω σήμα από εμπρός μου που τα έβλεπα όλα πιάτο.

----------


## john70

Τυχερέ εσύ απο τα ψηλά .... τι να πούμε και οι του κέντρου ... που τα δίναμε όλα να περάσουμε μακριά ... Τα μεσαία τελικά τα γούσταρα πιο πολύ , εκεί μέτραγε ποίος την είχε πιο μεγάλη(την κεραία εεεε) , όχι ποιος ήταν απο πάνω (σε υψόμετρο) ...


Εκει με τις 2x 6L6 & 4 x 807 , σε συνδυασμό με το λ/2 σύρμα μου στά 750 khz τα πάταγα όλα ! 
 ::   ::  






> Η δική μου collinear δεν ήταν στημένη σε πύργο, επίσης λόγω ύψους και λόγω του βουνού Ζαχαρούλας που είχα πίσω μου, στα δίπολα είχα ανακλαστήρες και κατευθυντήρες, για να μην χάνω σήμα από εμπρός μου που τα έβλεπα όλα πιάτο.

----------


## senius

::   ::   :: 

OEO !!!!
 ::

----------


## yang

> Εκει με τις 2x 6L6 & 4 x 807 , σε συνδυασμό με το λ/2 σύρμα μου στά 750 khz τα πάταγα όλα !


Είπα και εγώ, δεν θα μιλήσει κανένας για πιό παλιά..  ::  
Τα FM ήρθαν πολύ μετά..μεσαία με EL54 και 2Χ509 (αν θυμάμαι καλά τους τους τύπους, έχουν περάσει τ'οσα χρόνια)
John εγω την είχα 75 μέτρα...  ::

----------


## john70

Σύντεκνε .... 

Ακόμα την έχω .... 80μ απλά έγινε μονόπολο πλέον , με αυτόματο antenna tuner για τα HF , και αρκετά βράδια στα μεσαία  ::   ::   ::   ::  

έλα να το φορτώσουμε να δείς πώς πάει !

 ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Εκει με τις 2x 6L6 & 4 x 807 , σε συνδυασμό με το λ/2 σύρμα μου στά 750 khz τα πάταγα όλα ! 
>   
> 
> 
> Είπα και εγώ, δεν θα μιλήσει κανένας για πιό παλιά..  
> Τα FM ήρθαν πολύ μετά..μεσαία με EL54 και 2Χ509 (αν θυμάμαι καλά τους τους τύπους, έχουν περάσει τ'οσα χρόνια)
> John εγω την είχα 75 μέτρα...

----------


## ysaridio

αυτο που φοβηθηκα πολυ ηταν οχι αν υπαρχει χωρος στην μπαντα ... η αν θα ειμαι πειρατης η με αδεια αλλα οι παρεμβολες που μπορει να βγαλει ενας ραδιοπομπος , θα μου πειτε αλλες εποχες τοτε με τις el 504 και τις Cx τα σασι και την τρελα μας σημερα ειναι οι πομποι με πιστοποιητικο καλης λυτουργειας ... αλλα τι τριχες και πιστοποιητικα ... αμα δεν δινουν αδιες ... 
Στο πειραια βεβαια υπαρχουν αρκετοι χωρια αδεια και εκμπεμπουν χωρις να τους ενοχλει ... μεχρι να παει καποια καρφοτη και να πεσουν σε κανενα αλλο σταθμο απανω και να γινει το ελα να δεις

----------


## nikpanGR

μεσαία με 2Χ509 ..............  ::  Τι μου θύμισες..........ένα απίστευτο φιλαράκι πού εκπέμπει ακόμα στα μεσαία και όταν το κάνει γίνεται το έλα να δεις.......μετά από τόσα χρόνια.......Να σαι καλά...

----------


## senius

Πάντως στα FM, από θέμα προγράμματος και μουσικής τα πράγματα ήταν πιο αυστηρά.

Δεν κάναμε αφιερώσεις "στην γλυκιά Κατερίνα με τα μπλε μάτια", ... δεν βάζαμε λαϊκά τραγούδια.

Στα μεσαία, τα πράγματα ήταν ακριβώς ανάποδα, η αφιέρωση και ο Καζαντζίδης,πήγαιναν σύννεφο.
 ::

----------


## john70

Πόσοι απο εσάς έχετε στην κατοχή σας ράδιο που να πιάνει μεσαία ? με τουλάχιστον 1-2 μ σύρμα για κεραία ?

----------


## MAuVE

> με EL54 και 2Χ509 (αν θυμάμαι καλά τους τους τύπους, έχουν περάσει τ'οσα χρόνια)


EL84 και 2x807 μήπως ; για να μην πούμε για τις εξωτικές 813

----------


## john70

Έψαχνες και εσυ στα σκουπίδια τις παλιές ασπρόμαυρες τηλεοράσεις να ξηλώσεις υλικά ? Που στα μικρά FM βάζαμε την PL 504 που φόραγαν όλες οι τηλεοράσεις αντι για την EL-504 και τυλίγαμε στο χέρι παραπάνω σπείρες στον μετασχηματιστή για τα νήματα , μια και αυτή δεν δούλευε με 6,3 ...  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> με EL54 και 2Χ509 (αν θυμάμαι καλά τους τους τύπους, έχουν περάσει τ'οσα χρόνια)
> 
> 
> EL84 και 2x807 μήπως ; για να μην πούμε για τις εξωτικές 813

----------


## yang

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> με EL54 και 2Χ509 (αν θυμάμαι καλά τους τους τύπους, έχουν περάσει τ'οσα χρόνια)
> 
> 
> EL84 και 2x807 μήπως ; για να μην πούμε για τις εξωτικές 813


Μάλον έχεις δίκιο για την EL 84, αλλά 813? που να βρεθούν λεφτά για τέτοια?
Και 807 λίγοι είχαν.
Υπ'οψιν μιλάω για επαρχία, συγκεκριμένα Αγρίνιο..
Κάποιο μηχάνημα υπάρχει ακόμα στην αποθήκη στο χωριό, δεν θυμάμαι όμως πιο είναι.
Ισως στείλω κάποιο φίλο να το βγάλει φωτο..  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Έψαχνες και εσυ στα σκουπίδια τις παλιές ασπρόμαυρες τηλεοράσεις να ξηλώσεις υλικά ?


Όταν έψαχνα στο Μοναστηράκι για υλικά Γιάννη δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου τηλεοράσεις (οι πειραματικές εκπομπές του ΕΙΡ από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στην Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου ξεκίνησαν κάπου το 1965)

Υπήρχε τότε ένας ηλεκτρονικός (να δεις πως το λέγανε ...) στη διασταύρωση Λεωφ. Κηφισίας και Αλεξάνδρας που μετέτρεπε τις αμερικάνικες τηλεοράσεις που είχαν φέρει μερικοί για να παίζουν. Δουλειές με φούντες

Τώρα δεν μου λες :

Αφού την κεραία την έχεις ακόμα, δεν "μοντάρεις" κανένα γραμμικό "καβουρδιστήρι" ν' ανοίξεις νέα εποχή ραδιοπειρατείας σε DRM.

Έναν σίγουρο ακροατή τον έχεις από τώρα.

----------


## MAuVE

> αλλά 813? που να βρεθούν λεφτά για τέτοια?


Είπαμε εξωτική, όπως λέμε σήμερα Porche Cayen

----------


## john70

AM STEREO Σου λέει κάτι ????  ::   ::   ::  

Δέκτη έχεις ??? πόσο χαμηλά πάει ? Ρίξε και ένα σύρμα , να σου στείλω το πρόγραμμα ακροάσεων !

Ά και τον ηλεκτρονικό που λές ... εάν τον δώ θες να του πώ χαιρετίσματα ???





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Έψαχνες και εσυ στα σκουπίδια τις παλιές ασπρόμαυρες τηλεοράσεις να ξηλώσεις υλικά ?
> 
> 
> Όταν έψαχνα στο Μοναστηράκι για υλικά Γιάννη δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου τηλεοράσεις (οι πειραματικές εκπομπές του ΕΙΡ από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στην Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου ξεκίνησαν κάπου το 1965)
> 
> Υπήρχε τότε ένας ηλεκτρονικός (να δεις πως το λέγανε ...) στη διασταύρωση Λεωφ. Κηφισίας και Αλεξάνδρας που μετέτρεπε τις αμερικάνικες τηλεοράσεις που είχαν φέρει μερικοί για να παίζουν. Δουλειές με φούντες
> 
> ...

----------


## yang

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> αλλά 813? που να βρεθούν λεφτά για τέτοια?
> 
> 
> Είπαμε εξωτική, όπως λέμε σήμερα Porche Cayen


Ετσι, όπως η Porche Cayen, έτσι και η 813 ήταν κρυφός πόθος όλων..  ::

----------


## john70

Μα καλά κανένας απο εδώ δεν είχε πέσει στις "ρωσίδες" τότε ? Svetlana δεν φόραγε κανείς σας ??

----------


## senius

> Ετσι, όπως η Porche Cayen, έτσι και η 813 ήταν κρυφός πόθος όλων..


Πάμε σε κατασκευές, αντε να δω τι θα σας θυμήσω, .... υπάρχει υλικό μπόλικο:
 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> εάν τον δώ θες να του πώ χαιρετίσματα ???


Να του ευχηθείς να τα κατοστήσει γιατί τα ενενήντα πρέπει να τα έχει κατακτήσει ήδη.

----------


## john70

Ναι και ο ανιψιός του συνεχίζει να είναι στον κλάδο ! Το εργαστήριο του το είχε μεταφέρει σε ένα υπόγειο και μέχρι και πριν μερικά χρόνια όποτε πέρναγα από εκεί έβλεπα μέσα την μισή ιστορία του ΕΙΡ και της ΤΕΔ ζωντανή , είχε μαζέψει τρελά μουσειακά τεμάχια .... και κέρναγε καφεδάκι στους φίλους του από τα παλιά . Ξέρεις ότι δούλευε και στην Βάση στο Ελληνικό ε ?




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
>  εάν τον δώ θες να του πώ χαιρετίσματα ???
> 
> 
> Να του ευχηθείς να τα κατοστήσει γιατί τα ενενήντα πρέπει να τα έχει κατακτήσει ήδη.

----------


## senius

Μια που αναφέρατε τα *Α.Μ. μεσαία*, την εποχή 1978-1980, στην Πετρούπολη υπήρχε ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης " Σάκης ο Ταρατσόβιος" .
Οι παλιοί... σίγουρα θα τον θυμούνται τον Σάκη.
Ο Σάκης βέβαια ήταν άνθρωπος με ''ειδικές ανάγκες''.
Τον είχαν πιάσει και του είχαν κατασχέσει επανειλημμένος ολα τα μηχανήματα. Πάντα λόγω της ασθένειας του, την σκαπούλαρε.!
Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι όταν έκανε πρόγραμμα, πάντα στα Α.Μ. κύματα, έβαζε πάντα Βοσκόπουλο και Καζαντζίδη, ενώ οι αφιερώσεις με την ''χαρακτηριστική φωνή του'' ήταν στο full.
Το ακραίο γεγονός ήταν ότι η κάθοδος του (πηνιόσυρμα) ήταν απο τις μεγαλύτερες που διάθετε κάποιος με πομπό A.M., 130 μέτρα, καθώς δούλευε 2χ 813 push pull, με dublex ενισχυτές κ.λ.π., μου έκανε εντύπωση λοιπόν για να μην σας κουράζω, ότι με το που σήκωνε το *εργαλείο*, άναβε η λάμπα της κολόνας της ΔΕΗ που βρίσκονταν στην γωνία δίπλα από το σπίτι του.

Μου έμεινε η εικόνα αυτή.
 ::

----------


## senius

Επίσης δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Μιλτο57 από την Ανθούπολη, στους 101 MHZ, έκανε προγράμματα με λαϊκά τραγούδια, ο βασικός του πομπός ήταν 6c4-5763-6146w, και όταν έβλεπε τα δύσκολα από κόντρες, είχε το μαγικό linear 2χ4cx350 *με γραμμικά πηνία 1.5 cm*, και έριχνε ΤΑΠΕΣ.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Αχιλλέα τον 236 από Ανθούπολη ψηλά που ήταν ο πρώτος σταθμός FM που δούλευε τρανσίστορ push pull σε τάξη Α, την εποχή 1980.
Πραγματικά καμπάνιζε.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Νικο τον 577 απο Περιστέρι.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Νίκο τον 533 και τον Ανδρέα τον 532, από Ανω Πετρούπολη, είχαμε τρελαθεί να βάζουμε Rock μουσική και ΜΟΝΟ, ...και να βγαίνουμε σε .... γυναικεία ραντεβού.!

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον *40* που μας μοίρασε τα *''χαρακτηριστικά''* μας για τα FM.

ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ.......!!!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

[offtopic]Kαλά όλα αυτά, αλλά αν μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο και ακούς μέσα από την γραμμή το πρόγραμμα κάποιου τι μπορείς να κάνεις;
Kαι για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να το υπομένεις αυτό  ::  ;
[/offtopic]

----------


## senius

Τον θυμόσαστε τον* 40,* απο Νέα Σμύρνη, που μοίραζε ''χαρακτηριστικά'' για τα FM ?

Στην εποχή εκείνη 1978-1980 το *τεφτέρι* το είχε αυτός.

Αν μπορώ να διαψευσθώ?
 ::

----------


## sv1her

Τι να σας γράψω τώρα; Δουλεύω απο 12 χρονών. Δύσκολες εποχές τότε για πολλούς.
Μια και είχα " χρήματα " ότι περίσσευε απο το σπίτι & την οικογένεια για μένα και οι υπερωρίες μου όλες, σε ανταλλακτικά και εξαρτήματα πηγαίνανε.
ΑΜ κεραία = 150 μέτρα σύρμα. Ιδιοκατασκευες σε πομπούς πολλές.
Περάσανε απο τα χέρια μου 807, EL-509, PL-509, 813, ΤΗ, 4-400 ...
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός αλλά αυτοδίδακτος.
Το καλύτερο που θυμάμαι ακόμα και σήμερα είναι που σύνδεσα το συνεχές ρεύμα από διπλασιασμό τάσης δικτύου 220V με το ανορθωμένο συνέχες ρεύμα (εξομαλισμένο) από μετασχηματιστή 1400V. Με την υπέρταση απο την ανόρθωση των 1400V και με την συνδεση σε σειρά των 600V από το διπλασιασμό & τηνανόρθωση της τάσεως του δικτύου μου έδωσε 2250V που τα έριχνα στις ανόδους μόνο δύο (2) EL-509 στην έξοδο που είχα για έξοδο. Είδα πτυχιούχο Ηλεκτρονικό να φωνάζει ότι αυτά δεν γίνονται. Αλλα το έβλεπε να δουλεύει μπροστα στα μάτια του μια χαρα.
Το επόμενο καλύτερο που θυμάμαι είναι που σε πρόγραμμα ΑΜ με λαικά με πήρε τηλέφωνο ένας υποπλοίαρχος μέσα απο το καράβι του που βρισκόταν μέσα στη διώρυγα του Σουέζ να μου πει ότι με ακούει και να κάνει αφιέρωση.
...
Στα FM (φοιτητής στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης) είχα το πρώτο τρανζιστορικό ιδιοκατασκευή πομπό και το πρώτο STEREOφωνικό παρακαλω σε όλη τη Κρήτη: το BLY-92 οδηγούσε το BLY-94. Όλα χειροποίητα από τις πλακέτες μέχρι και τη κεραία. Και το γάνωμα της πλακέτας με κόλησι. Πλακέτες σε διαστάσεις μινιτούρας. Η πλακέτα του BLY-92 και του BLY-94 χωράγανε σε 2 σπιρτόκουτα. Τις έχω ακόμα!
Πέρνανε τηλέφωνο για αφιερώσεις και απο τη Τροιζηνία. Άλλες εποχές !

----------


## acoul

στο πνεύμα του flashback, δεν θα ξεχάσω την ακρόαση που ξεκίναγε κάθε πρωί με μεγάλη συνέπεια και αφοσίωση επί σειρά ετών στα FM ο 410 από το Πέραμα με τη χαρακτηριστική φωνή του και διαρκούσε σχεδόν μισή μέρα ... ήταν κάτι σαν την πρωινή λειτουργία ... 



> η ακρόαση θα ξεκινήσει από τους 86.5 και θα καταλήξει στους 108.5 με εξωτερική κεραία δίπολο στα επόμενα 10 λεπτά, όποιος φίλος ακούει και επιθυμεί συνομιλία παρακαλώ να ετοιμάζεται ... η ακρόαση από τον 410 ... και τα συναφή !!


δεν θυμάμαι κανένα 40 από Νέα Σμύρνη. στην Νέα Σμύρνη ήταν ο 405, ο 422 από Καλλιθέα και θρυλικός 425 από Άγιο Σώστη. Άλλους που θυμάμαι είναι ο 48 από Καλαμάκι ή Γλυφάδα που μοίραζε το 1982 διακριτικά, τον 27 από Παγκράτι και τον 222 από Φρεατίδα ...

αξέχαστη και η ακρόαση που είχε κάνει τότε ο Σαββόπουλος από το 2ο πρόγραμμα και συνομίλησε από το κρατικό ραδιόφωνο με αρκετούς παράνομους τότε ραδιοερασιτέχνες ... είχε γίνει χαμός ...

----------


## karandy

> αρκετούς παράνομους τότε ραδιοερασιτέχνες ...


επ.....σου ξέφυγε....ραδιοπειρατές θές να πείς.....  ::  
Ραδιοερασιτέχνης και παρανομος δέν γίνεται.....  ::  

73 de SW1LHP (ραδιοερασιτέχνης)

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αρκετούς παράνομους τότε ραδιοερασιτέχνες ...
> 
> 
> επ.....σου ξέφυγε....*ραδιοπειρατές* θές να πείς.....  
> Ραδιοερασιτέχνης και παρανομος δέν γίνεται.....


Τζιζ, πιπέρι...

----------


## acoul

> ....ραδιοπειρατές θές να πείς.....


δεν χρειάζεται να πρέπει να περάσεις εξετάσεις για να είσαι εραστής της τέχνης ...  ::

----------


## john70

Κάπου τα μπέρδεψές πάλι ...

 ::   ::   ::  

Άλλο Ερασιτέχνης στα FM , ράδιο πειρατής , Και άλλο ραδιοερασιτέχνης .

Αλλά τι λέω , εσυ μπερδεύεις πεταλούδες με ΑΜΔΑ  ::  





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από karandy
> 
> ....ραδιοπειρατές θές να πείς.....  
> 
> 
> δεν χρειάζεται να πρέπει να περάσεις εξετάσεις για να είσαι εραστής της τέχνης ...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Κάπου τα μπέρδεψές πάλι ...
> 
>    
> 
> Άλλο Ερασιτέχνης στα FM , ράδιο πειρατής , Και άλλο ραδιοερασιτέχνης .
> 
> Αλλά τι λέω , εσυ μπερδεύεις πεταλούδες με ΑΜΔΑ  
> 
> 
> ...


μοδερατορα ξεφ  ::  ευγεις όπως πάντα.....

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Κάπου τα μπέρδεψές πάλι ...
> 
>    
> 
> Άλλο Ερασιτέχνης στα FM , ράδιο πειρατής , Και άλλο ραδιοερασιτέχνης .
> 
> Αλλά τι λέω , εσυ μπερδεύεις πεταλούδες με ΑΜΔΑ  
> ...


... εσύ δεν ... φεύγεις να μας αδειάζεις την γωνιά ? άντε η ώρα σου είναι

----------


## mojiro

δε φεύγετε και οι δύο να μείνει πιο πολύ χώρος στη γωνία;  ::

----------


## klarabel

Mιά από τα ίδια και εγώ. με πολλές κατασκευές απο 807, EL504, EL34, 6146, 813, Τρανζιστοράτα linear MRF....Push-pull και άλλα. Μετά όταν βγήκαν τα επαγγελματικά PLL και δεν έμεινε ...χώρος στην Μπάντα κυρίως των FM (έπειτα από την AM μετάβαση), το ενδιαφέρον μειώθηκε και έμειναν μόνο ..."οι επαγγελματίες" . 
Ομως με την ευκαιρία αυτή θέλω να εκφράσω την ευγνωμοσύνη μου σε δύο λαμπερές παρουσίες των FM που θυμάμαι πιό έντονα (ήταν και άλλοι φυσικά, αλλά με αυτούς γνωρίστηκα και από κοντά) και μου με συντρόφεψαν πολλές φορές με τα άψογα ακούσματά τους και την εξεπέραστη ποιότητα εκπομπής για τα χρονικά της τότε εποχής, και έτυχε να κάνουμε και κάποιες συνομιλίες μεταμεσονύκτιες όπως συνηθίζαμε τότε. Ο ένας ήταν ο Φώντας ο 261 και ο Λάκης ο 235. Τον φώντα τον παρακολουθούσα και μέχρι τότε που ήταν στον "Ελλάδα FM" (αρχές Αχαρνών) περίοδος 1989. Εκτοτε έχασα τα ...ίχνη τους. Ηταν μιά μεγάλη παρέα τότε μαζί με τον Μιχάλη Τσαουσόπουλο (267), και αρκετά άλλα πολύ καλά "ονόματα" στο χώρο που δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή. " Αφανείς ήρωες " της εποχής εκείνης. 
Εάν τυχαίνει να είναι κάποιος ανάμεσά μας ή μας διαβάσει πολύ θα ήθελα να το γνωρίζω και γιατί όχι να κάναμε και μιά συνάντηση. Ο κόσμος ..είναι μικρός κανείς δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται, τα γραπτά ...μένουν.
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και την προσοχή σας. (Κώστας-230, Ενας μικρός και ασήμαντος ερασιτέχνης της τότε εποχής).  ::

----------


## acoul

> δε φεύγετε και οι δύο να μείνει πιο πολύ χώρος στη γωνία;


όλοι χρειάζονται !! ακόμη και εσύ, και ο papashark, και ο cha0s, και το koki και όλα τα καλά ... (παλιό)παιδα !!  :: 

@klarabel: η κοκορομαχία δεν θα πεθάνει ποτέ --> καλή η προσπάθεια  ::

----------


## senius

Καμιά κατασκευή σε photo βρε παιδια, εχετε να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά?

----------


## nvak

Αντί να κάθεστε να νοσταλγείτε τα παλιά, τι θα λέγατε για τίποτα εμπομπούλες σε DRM, σε μεσαία και βραχέα ?
http://www.drm.org
Κάθε εποχή έχει τα δικά της. Σήμερα είναι τα ψηφιακά  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## gfle

> Mιά από τα ίδια και εγώ. με πολλές κατασκευές απο 807, EL504, EL34, 6146, 813, Τρανζιστοράτα linear MRF....Push-pull και άλλα. Μετά όταν βγήκαν τα επαγγελματικά PLL και δεν έμεινε ...χώρος στην Μπάντα κυρίως των FM (έπειτα από την AM μετάβαση), το ενδιαφέρον μειώθηκε και έμειναν μόνο ..."οι επαγγελματίες" . 
> Ομως με την ευκαιρία αυτή θέλω να εκφράσω την ευγνωμοσύνη μου σε δύο λαμπερές παρουσίες των FM που θυμάμαι πιό έντονα (ήταν και άλλοι φυσικά, αλλά με αυτούς γνωρίστηκα και από κοντά) και μου με συντρόφεψαν πολλές φορές με τα άψογα ακούσματά τους και την εξεπέραστη ποιότητα εκπομπής για τα χρονικά της τότε εποχής, και έτυχε να κάνουμε και κάποιες συνομιλίες μεταμεσονύκτιες όπως συνηθίζαμε τότε. Ο ένας ήταν ο Φώντας ο 261 και ο Λάκης ο 235. Τον φώντα τον παρακολουθούσα και μέχρι τότε που ήταν στον "Ελλάδα FM" (αρχές Αχαρνών) περίοδος 1989. Εκτοτε έχασα τα ...ίχνη τους. Ηταν μιά μεγάλη παρέα τότε μαζί με τον Μιχάλη Τσαουσόπουλο (267), και αρκετά άλλα πολύ καλά "ονόματα" στο χώρο που δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή. " Αφανείς ήρωες " της εποχής εκείνης. 
> Εάν τυχαίνει να είναι κάποιος ανάμεσά μας ή μας διαβάσει πολύ θα ήθελα να το γνωρίζω και γιατί όχι να κάναμε και μιά συνάντηση. Ο κόσμος ..είναι μικρός κανείς δεν ξέρει τι γίνεται, τα γραπτά ...μένουν.
> Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και την προσοχή σας. (Κώστας-230, Ενας μικρός και ασήμαντος ερασιτέχνης της τότε εποχής).


Ηταν και ο Παναγωτης ο 251 απο Νεο Ηρακλειο.
Μεχρι το '82 εκανα και εγω εκπομπες μαζι με τον Μιχαλη τον 267.
Μετα φανταρος και....χαθηκαμε.

----------


## sv1bds

Μιά EL504 στα FM το 1983 με 45 μετρα κάθοδο στο δίπολο (καλώδιο τηλεόρασης) και με ένωμα στη μέση !!! πήγαινε απο Κυψέλη στον Κορυδαλλό μισό όργανο.
Και με το καρδιοχτύπι καθε φορά που χτύπαγε κουδούνι !!
Αυτό που έχει μείνει : οι συνομιλίες Φώντα και 235 , βλέπω τα σημερινά reality
και αναγουλιάζω με το κιτς. Και οι συνομιλίες να κρατάνε μέχρι τις 6 ώρα το πρωί.

Ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία over

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## senius

> Ηταν και ο Παναγωτης ο 251 απο Νεο Ηρακλειο.


Λοιπόν ο 251 κι εγώ εκπέμπαμε στους *100.4 MHZ*.
Ο Παναγιώτης 251 έκανε πρόγραμμα από ότι θυμάμαι, κάθε Κυριακή πρωϊ.
Μου είχανε συστήσει να μην κάνω προγράμματα τις Κυριακές λόγω παρεμβολών.
Ο 251 είχε καλό μηχάνημα και αυτός και ήταν σεβαστό έκανε προγραμματα special μόνο τις Κυριακές.

Ετυχε να εκπέμπουμε σε ίδια συχνότητα.

Δυστυχώς στα f.m. όποιος ήταν πιο ψηλά και με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, *ήταν αυτός που βασίλευε.*

Δεν έκανα προγράμματα Κυριακές λόγω του άνωθεν συμβάντος.

Ρε Παναγιώτη η όποιος παλαιός ερασιτέχνης διαβάζει, σας καλώ να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί.

Να κάνουμε χαβαλέ.
 ::

----------


## klarabel

> Μιά EL504 στα FM το 1983 με 45 μετρα κάθοδο στο δίπολο (καλώδιο τηλεόρασης) και με ένωμα στη μέση !!! πήγαινε απο Κυψέλη στον Κορυδαλλό μισό όργανο.
> Και με το καρδιοχτύπι καθε φορά που χτύπαγε κουδούνι !!
> Αυτό που έχει μείνει : οι συνομιλίες Φώντα και 235 , βλέπω τα σημερινά reality
> και αναγουλιάζω με το κιτς. Και οι συνομιλίες να κρατάνε μέχρι τις 6 ώρα το πρωί.
> 
> Ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία over
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS


Αφού ήξερες Γιώργο θα θυμάσαι και την άψογη ποιότητα Φώντα-261 - Λάκη-235 και τον απόλυτο σεβασμό στον τότε ακροατή. Μαθήματα.... και ...εποχές που μάλλον πέρασαν ..ανεπιστρεπτί ..!! Πρέπει να μου έχουν μείνει κάποιες εκπομπές σε κασέτες, αν και είχα μεταφέρει μερικές απο κασέτες σε mp3. 

@gfle Nαι ακριβώς όπως το είπες, θυμήθηκα και τον Παναγιώτη 251 όπως και συνομιλίες του με Λάκη και Φώντα. Αξεπέραστη μουσική και ποιότητα.

Υ.Γ Κάτι που ίσως να μην γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι είναι ότι η πρώτη στερεοφωνική εκπομπή στην Ελλάδα δεν έγινε απο κρατικά κανάλια (ΕΡΤ ..κλπ) αλλά από ραδιοερασιτέχνες των FM. Αυτό το αναφέρω και μόνο για το λόγο του ότι πιστεύω ότι οι ερασιτέχνες που κάνουν οτιδήποτε στηριζόμενοι σε μεράκι και αγάπη για αυτό που κάνουν... πολλές φορές πρωτοπορούν σε πολλαπλά επίπεδα.  ::

----------


## senius

Βρε Κώστα, ωραιο νέο το λεει και η υπογραφή μου απο κάτω : stereo 80'-90'

----------


## gfle

> Μιά EL504 στα FM το 1983 με 45 μετρα κάθοδο στο δίπολο (καλώδιο τηλεόρασης) και με ένωμα στη μέση !!! πήγαινε απο Κυψέλη στον Κορυδαλλό μισό όργανο.
> Και με το καρδιοχτύπι καθε φορά που χτύπαγε κουδούνι !!
> Αυτό που έχει μείνει : οι συνομιλίες Φώντα και 235 , βλέπω τα σημερινά reality
> και αναγουλιάζω με το κιτς. Και οι συνομιλίες να κρατάνε μέχρι τις 6 ώρα το πρωί.
> 
> Ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία over
> 
> Γιώργος SV1BDS


Ο Λακης ο 235! Ειχε και εναν παπαγαλο, τον Σκοκο οπως τον ελεγε, που οταν εκραζε εσπαγε το σημα, εσβηνε το στερεο,,, κολαση! ::

----------


## gfle

Ναι ετσι ειναι. Stereo στα FM πρωτα βγηκαν οι ερασιτεχνες και μετα οι επαγγελματιες της ΕΡΤ!
Ακομα εχω το τευχος της Τεχνικης Εκλογης με την γεννητρια της Nuova Electronica!!

----------


## acoul

> Ο Λακης ο 235! Ειχε και εναν παπαγαλο, τον Σκοκο οπως τον ελεγε, που οταν εκραζε εσπαγε το σημα, εσβηνε το στερεο,,, κολαση!


τι ωραίες εποχές ... ο χρόνος είχε διάσταση τότε ... θυμάμαι κάτι βράδια του καλοκαιριού τις μικρές πρωινές ώρες εξαιρετικές συνομιλίες σε όλο το φάσμα των 16Hz - 22Khz !!  ::  αθάνατα πυκνωτικά με την 9βολτη και τη σωστή βάρικαπ --> κουδούναγες τα κλειδιά και χόρευε το λαμπάκι του stereo !!

----------


## gounara

Εδώ είμαι και εγώ .

Ισως με το μεγαλύτερο παρελθον απο όλους .
δυστυχως δεν έχω προχειρες foto .
Από το 1979 έως το 2003 
Στην αρχή απο πατήσια ( 1979 - 1995 ) και μετά απο Υμηττο ( 1995 - 2002 ) και απο το 1980 και stereo .
Στην ίδια παρέα με τον Λάκη το 235 που μέχρι πέρσι τον έβλεπα και πίναμε καφέ στο μαγαζί του στην Κυψέλη και μου είχε φτιάξει κάποτε και μια slim jim αστέρι - κάπου την έχω ακόμα - με το Βασίλη τον 40 που μόιραζε τα νούμερα και τον Πάνο τον 278 απο Πατησια που αφού πούλησε το μαγαζί του με τα στερεοφωνικά στην Αριστοτέλους έφυγε για Αμερική 
Να μή ξεχάσω και το φιλο μου τον Αχιλλέα το 236 απο Χρυσουπολη , τους Κωσταράδες - δε θυμάμαι νούμερο - που έχουν τώρα την infowin και τον φωντα τον 261
Στην αρχή ως 155 και μετά απο το βουνο ως ΄΄Δουρειος Ιππος στα FM ΄΄.24hours rock και μεταλλο non stop .
Μετά απο 3 προβλήματα με το νόμο σταμάτησα το 2002 αλλα δεν τα παράτησα.

Εχω ετοιμάσει πλήρη φάκελλο και περιμένω προκύρηξη για αδειοδοτηση απο την μπανανία , εστω και εκτος Αθηνών με full εξοπλισμο σε αποθηκη να περιμένει .
Και απο το 1996 αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης SV1EDI με full παρουσία σε όλες τις μπάντες και με ενα τσουβάλι QSL .
Και πιο πριν μερικά χρονάκια CB . ( 1974 - 1996 ) 
Απο μηχανήματα ξεκίνησα με μια 6146 αυτοταλ. μετα 2χ 4cx250b push pull λογω Μίλτου 57 και αργότερα εργοστασιακα μηχανήματα και κεραιες (elenos , db , c&α ....κλπ ) 
Αυτα για την ώρα .

----------


## acoul

> Και πιο πριν μερικά χρονάκια CB . ( 1974 - 1996 )


τον Δρακουμέλ από Ν. Σμύρνη τον θυμάσαι;

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Και πιο πριν μερικά χρονάκια CB . ( 1974 - 1996 ) 
> 
> 
> τον Δρακουμέλ από Ν. Σμύρνη τον θυμάσαι;




οχι τον μονο που θυμαμαι απο εκει ειναι τον συγχωρεμενο τον GIOVANNI και τον i love chanell 14

----------


## gfle

Καπου πρεπει να εχω κατι κασσετες με συνομιλιες απο τοτε. Τελος του '78 η 79 και αρχες 80.
Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που βρεθηκαμε εδω! RF ναι ειναι και ας ειναι στα 2.5γιγακυκλα! :: 
πρεπει να κανονιστει συναντηση και ο καθενας να φερει κατι χαρακτηριστικο της τοτε εποχης!

----------


## senius

> Εδώ είμαι και εγώ .
> 
> Ισως με το μεγαλύτερο παρελθον απο όλους .
> δυστυχως δεν έχω προχειρες foto .
> Από το 1979 έως το 2003 
> Στην αρχή απο πατήσια ( 1979 - 1995 ) και μετά απο Υμηττο ( 1995 - 2002 ) και απο το 1980 και stereo .
> Στην ίδια παρέα με τον Λάκη το 235 που μέχρι πέρσι τον έβλεπα και πίναμε καφέ στο μαγαζί του στην Κυψέλη και μου είχε φτιάξει κάποτε και μια slim jim αστέρι - κάπου την έχω ακόμα - με το Βασίλη τον 40 που μόιραζε τα νούμερα και τον Πάνο τον 278 απο Πατησια που αφού πούλησε το μαγαζί του με τα στερεοφωνικά στην Αριστοτέλους έφυγε για Αμερική 
> Να μή ξεχάσω και το φιλο μου τον Αχιλλέα το 236 απο Χρυσουπολη , τους Κωσταράδες - δε θυμάμαι νούμερο - που έχουν τώρα την infowin και τον φωντα τον 261
> Στην αρχή ως 155 και μετά απο το βουνο ως ΄΄Δουρειος Ιππος στα FM ΄΄.24hours rock και μεταλλο non stop .
> ...





> Επίσης δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Μιλτο57 από την Ανθούπολη, στους 101 MHZ, έκανε προγράμματα με λαϊκά τραγούδια, ο βασικός του πομπός ήταν 6c4-5763-6146w, και όταν έβλεπε τα δύσκολα από κόντρες, είχε το μαγικό linear 2χ4cx350 *με γραμμικά πηνία 1.5 cm*, και έριχνε ΤΑΠΕΣ.
> 
> Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Αχιλλέα τον 236 από Ανθούπολη ψηλά που ήταν ο πρώτος σταθμός FM που δούλευε τρανσίστορ push pull σε τάξη Α, την εποχή 1980.
> Πραγματικά καμπάνιζε.
> 
> Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Νικο τον 577 απο Περιστέρι.
> 
> Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον Νίκο τον 533 και τον Ανδρέα τον 532, από Ανω Πετρούπολη, είχαμε τρελαθεί να βάζουμε Rock μουσική και ΜΟΝΟ, ...και να βγαίνουμε σε .... γυναικεία ραντεβού.!
> 
> Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τον *40* που μας μοίρασε τα *''χαρακτηριστικά''* μας για τα FM.


Βρε Θανάση εχουμε πολλα κοινά μεταξύ μας.
Θα σε πάρω τηλεφωνο να τα πούμε, τι μικρός που ειναι ο κόσμος....

----------


## gounara

απο το σκυλο του Αχιλλεα που του φυλαγε τις κεραιες ειχες φαει δαγκωμα  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Τώρα τις συχνότητες τις νέμονται οι κιτς διαφημιστικοιδιωτικοι σταθμοι για τα φράγκα και οι διαφημησακηδες παρανομοι σκυλαδες τυπου συμμοριας ...  ::   ::   ::  βλεπε blackman ..., ,,, orfea digital ... πορτες , κλειδαριες ,ψησταριες και σωβρακα .

 ::   ::  ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ  ::

----------


## JB172

Οι διαφημίσεις του BLACKMAN είναι αξεπέραστες! Τίγκα στο echo-echo-echo-cho-cho-ho-ho-o-o-o  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## gounara

> Αφού τα FM πέθαναν, γιατί δεν κάνετε αυτό που λέει ο nvak;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Αντί να κάθεστε να νοσταλγείτε τα παλιά, τι θα λέγατε για τίποτα εμπομπούλες σε DRM, σε μεσαία και βραχέα ?
> ...


Δεν το εχω ψαξει καθολου αλλα και αυτο στη χωρα του μακακα θα απαγορευεται και μεγαλωσαμε πολυ για επικινδυνα σπορ ,
εχουμε και παιδακια.
Αλλωστε μας χρωστανε και το κομματι της μπαντας που προβλεπεται απο ολα τα κρατη μελη της Ευρωπης για ερασιτεχνικο ραδιοφωνο

και οχι για ραδιοΦΟΝΙΚΕΣ επιχειρησεις . 106 - 108 mhz .
Αλλα τι να λεμε τωρα
30 χρονια στο χωρο , ανοιξαμε δρομους ,φυλαξαμε τις κεραιες του Αθηνα 984 τοτε στο Λυκαβητο φαγαμε ξυλο κινδυνευσαμε δικαστηκαμε 
και για ολα αυτα μας κυνηγησε κρατος και πειρατες-συμμοριες .
Αυτος φιλε μου ειναι ο ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

----------


## acoul

νομίζω επιβάλεται σχετική συνάντηση ΑΜΕΣΑ !!!

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Εδώ είμαι και εγώ .
> 
> Ισως με το μεγαλύτερο παρελθον απο όλους .
> δυστυχως δεν έχω προχειρες foto .
> Από το 1979 έως το 2003 
> Στην αρχή απο πατήσια ( 1979 - 1995 ) και μετά απο Υμηττο ( 1995 - 2002 ) και απο το 1980 και stereo .
> Στην ίδια παρέα με τον Λάκη το 235 που μέχρι πέρσι τον έβλεπα και πίναμε καφέ στο μαγαζί του στην Κυψέλη και μου είχε φτιάξει κάποτε και μια slim jim αστέρι - κάπου την έχω ακόμα - με το Βασίλη τον 40 που μόιραζε τα νούμερα και τον Πάνο τον 278 απο Πατησια που αφού πούλησε το μαγαζί του με τα στερεοφωνικά στην Αριστοτέλους έφυγε για Αμερική 
> ...




πολυ μικρος 
εμεις οι πυρακτωμενοι ολο και καπου εδω γυρω τργυριζουμε


θα σου στειλω πμ με νεο τηλεφωνο

----------


## acoul

και για να σας φτιάξω λιγάκι όσοι δεν τα προλάβατε, όταν το δίκτυο του AWMN ξεχύλιζε από μεράκι, ενθουσιαμό και διάθεση ...

AWMN
Internet

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Αφού τα FM πέθαναν, γιατί δεν κάνετε αυτό που λέει ο nvak;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> ...


Άδεια για πειραματικές εκπομπές νομίζω ότι δίνονται απο το ΥΜΕ. 
Κάποια είναι μέσα στα όρια του ραδιοερασιτέχνη. 
Ούτως ή άλλως πειραματικές εκπομπές θα είναι, μιάς και δεν διαθέτουν πολλοί ψηφιακά ραδιόφωνα.
Αξίζει μόνο για όσους τους αρέσει το πείραμα και η κατασκευή. 
Δεν ενδείκνυται ακόμη για τους παραγωγούς ραδιοφωνικού προγράμματος ελλείψη ακροατών  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ναι ετσι ειναι. Stereo στα FM πρωτα βγηκαν οι ερασιτεχνες και μετα οι επαγγελματιες της ΕΡΤ!


Υπήρχε και το μούφα-stereo τότε.

Μόνο ο πιλότος για ν' ανάβει το λαμπάκι του stereo στα ραδιόφωνα.

Διαμόρφωση ; Τι χρειάζόταν ; Άμα άναβε το λαμπάκι ήταν stereo. Τα υπόλοιπα ήταν ψιλο-λεπτομέρειες.

Κατά τ' άλλα σωστά τα λέτε. 

Υπήρξαν σταθμοί με πολύ καλό στέρεο πριν την ΕΡΤ.

Βέβαια, έδιναν στο deviation και καταλάβαινε, ρύθμιση με τ΄αυτί γαρ, αλλά τι ψάχνουμε τώρα...

----------


## gas

Το πρωτο μου μηχανημα ηταν στα fm με μια 807 αυτοταλαντωτη σε ξυλινο σασσι απο κοντρα πλακε για ασφαλεια υποτιθεται απο το ρευμα. Φυσικα δεν δουλεψε αφου τα πηνια ηταν της ανοδου επανω και της κεραιας απο κατω.

----------


## θανάσης

Παιδιά θυμάται κανείς τα περιοδικά εκείνης της εποχής (Ερασιτέχνης??),(επιστήμονας??) έχει κανείς τεύχος??. Τα μαγαζιά στην οδό Ηφαίστου (μοναστηράκι) υπάρχουν ακόμα  ::   ::  (πέρασαν σχεδόν 30 χρόνια)  ::   :: 
Το μεγαλύτερο μηχάνημα της εποχής το είχε κάποιος από Κόρινθο (Μεξικάνος) 2*4 1000.

----------


## nvak

Αυτές οι αυτοταλάντωτες έβγαζαν ένα κάρο αρμονικές. 

Τα ωραιότερα σασί ήταν τα τετράγωνα ταψάκια αλουμινίου μαζί με τα χερουλάκια τους  ::  
Ακόμη θυμάμαι ένα πηνίο προσαρμογής εξόδου, με λήψεις, κατασκευασμένο πάνω σε κωλόχαρτο  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Το πρώτο σασί που έκανα ήταν παγοθήκη από αλουμίνιο  ::   ::

----------


## gas

Οταν τελικα δουλεψε η 807 και ακουσαμε το γεματο βομβο carrier στη μπαντα(ολη η μπαντα ενα carrier ηταν ) η χαρα ηταν απερίγραπτη.Για διαμορφωση ουτε λογος βεβαια.
Το επομενο μηχανημα ηταν με την EL504.Aυτο δουλευτηκε παρα πολυ και ηταν δοκιμασμένη λυση για πολλους σταθμους της εποχης εκεινης.
Η επομενη φαση εξελιξης ηταν τα μηχανηματα με τα σταδια.Δημοφιλείς οι κατασκευες των τριων σταδιων με τις 6c4 για ταλαντωση την 5763 για buffer και την 6146 στην εξοδο και τα 50 -70 watts στην γεφυρα οταν υπηρχε.
Υπηρχαν βεβαια και οι παραλλαγες οπως 6c4-EL84-6146 5763-6146 6C4-EL504 και το απεχτο 6C4-829push-pull ή 6C4-5763πολυ χαμηλα και η 829push-pull και τσιτα στα 700-800V με πανω απο 100W.

----------


## bedazzled

Those were the days..  ::

----------


## gounara

> Those were the days..





Η σοβαρότητα που αντιμετωπίζαμε ακροατήριο και μουσική δεν είχε καμμία σχέση με αυτό το βίντεο
αλλά ούτε και με το τρόπο που λειτουργεί σήμερα το ραδιόφωνο .

Οι τότε μέρες ραδιοφώνου θα μείνουν για πάντα αξέχαστες για όλους - και σε αυτούς που ήταν εμπρός και σε αυτούς που ήταν πίσω απο τα μικρόφωνα - τό ίδιο ισχύει και για την ποιότητα της μουσικής αλλά και της επικοινωνίας με τουσ ακροατές .
Το σημερινό ιδιωτικό ραδιόφωνο ούτε θέλει αλλά και ούτε μπορεί να φθάσει την ελέυθερη ραδιοφωνία εκείνης της εποχής .

----------


## gas

Συμφωνω μαζι σου,ηταν πραγματι αξεχαστες εποχες που δυστηχως δεν θα τις ξαναζησουμε.

----------


## senius

Αυτές τις ημέρες ήμουνα στο εξοχικό μου στην Λούτσα (Κόμβος melina) και ανακάλυψα το χειριστήριο που είχα στον λαμπάτο πομπό που έκανα εκπομπές τα καλοκαίρια του '82-'83.

Στον 7 μετρο ιστό τότε, πάνω - πάνω, είχα τα δύο δίπολα.

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=15615

Ομορφες εποχές.....  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Τι στο καλό θέλετε και τα σκαλίζετε και ξυπνάτε αγαπημένες μνήμες......  ::  

Τελειώσαν που τελειώσαν οι διακοπές και έχουμε τις μαύρες μας, να θυμόμαστε και τις καλές εποχές που αλίμονο μοιάζουν παραμυθένιες στη φτώχεια της σημερινής πραγματικότητας, εεε.........δεν αντέχεται.  ::

----------


## compiler

Ο κολλητός μου είναι απο τους πρώτους ραδιοερασιτέχνες-πειρατες των fm.
Πρέπει οντως εκείνη την εποχή να ήταν φοβερή εμπειρία. Μου εχει αφηγηθεί καταστάσεις απο το 70...

Ακόμα και σήμερα ασχολείτε με λαμπάτα πράγματα μιας και είναι ηλεκτρονικός και πραγματικά παιδιά ... Αυτά που κάνει η λάμπα σε οτιδηποτε ... Δεν τα φτάνει τιποτε αλλο ...

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν δείχνει όμως να είχες περάσει με Fixatif τα Letraset .

----------


## senius

Bumb.

Κατασκευές πριν 25 χρόνια που φτιάχναμε:

----------


## senius

εποχές τότε...

----------


## senius

Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ, τα rg8 με τους ειδικούς κονέκτορες που τρέχαμε στο Μοναστηράκι στον Χρήστο και Βασίλη να βρούμε?
Τα κολλητήρια που έπρεπε να προσέχουμε τις ψυχρές κολλησεις και μάλιστα με κόλληση 2 χιλιοστών?
Τα χειροποίητα πηνία που φτιάχναμε και τα τυλiγαμε σε μπαταρίες AA?
Τους πυκνωτές TESLA? χωρίς μόνωση σε διπλασιασμό τάσεως 220v?

Μάλιστα θυμάμαι τα πηνία της ταλάντωσης τα τυλiγαμε σε μπαταρίες AA, ενώ τα πηνία της baffer σε μεγαλύτερη διάσταση, extra κι εγώ που ειχα 4cx παράλληλες, σαν τελευταίο στάδιο 800watt , κατέληγε σκέτος χαλκός ενός πόντου, ο ένας πάνω από τον άλλον σε ανάποδα Λ.

Μου λείπει η τότε RF.
 ::  

Κι όλα αυτά πριν 25 χρόνια, όπου δεν υπήρχε msn, internet, τεχνολογία του σήμερα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Τα χειροποίητα πηνία που φτιάχναμε και τα τυλiγαμε σε μπαταρίες AA


80 στροφές σύρμα πηνίου τυλιγμένο στον χαρτονένιο κύλινδρο του χαρτιού τουαλέτας σ' έβγαζε στα μεσαία.

----------


## θανάσης

> Τι στο καλό θέλετε και τα σκαλίζετε και ξυπνάτε αγαπημένες μνήμες......  
> 
> Τελειώσαν που τελειώσαν οι διακοπές και έχουμε τις μαύρες μας, να θυμόμαστε και τις καλές εποχές που αλίμονο μοιάζουν παραμυθένιες στη φτώχεια της σημερινής πραγματικότητας, εεε.........δεν αντέχεται.



****

----------


## senius

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ το εργαλείο που είχα στα μεσαία, 2 χ813 push pull, με κεραία πηνιόσυρμα 160 μέτρα, από την Πετρούπολη το 1982.
Όταν το άνοιγα για εκπομπή βράδυ.. και που δεν ακουγόμουν το βράδυ ιδιαίτερα , ταυτόχρονα άναβαν και οι λάμπες από τις δύο διπλανές κολόνες της ΔΕΗ.

Απλά έκανα τον Κινέζο, όταν ρώταγαν από την γειτονιά για το φαινόμενο.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Βρε παίδες, όσοι ασχολήθηκαν την τελευταία 20ετία με FM και Μεσαία, δεν κάνουμε κανένα meeting από κοντά να θυμηθούμε τις καλές εκείνες εποχές?

Μέσα είμαι.

Αν όχι, ποστάρετε ονόματα και εμπλεκόμενους της τότε εποχής, καθώς και εμπειρίες.

Που ξέρετε, ο κόσμος είναι μικρός.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Τα χειροποίητα πηνία που φτιάχναμε και τα τυλiγαμε σε μπαταρίες AA
> 
> 
> 80 στροφές σύρμα πηνίου τυλιγμένο στον χαρτονένιο κύλινδρο του χαρτιού τουαλέτας σ' έβγαζε στα μεσαία.


Ένα πηνίο για την προσαρμογή της κεραίας το είχα φτιάξει με πυρήνα ολόκληρο το χαρτί τουαλέτας !!!
Πλάκα είχαν τα σχόλια όσων το έβλεπαν.

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλά, είσαστε μαζόχες.....  ::  

Τι τα σκαλίζετε τώρα;

Για να χτυπάμε το κεφάλι μας στον τοίχο, βλέποντας πίσω και αντικρίζοντας το τώρα...;;;  ::

----------


## senius

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ οταν δοκίμαζα την πόλωση της βάρικαπ με 9v μπαταριά..... και έβαζα το the best κομμάτι του *Peter Green : Slabo Day* για κράς τεστ.
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Δοκιμάζαμε τα πρίμα και την παραμόρφωση, αν κάποιοι θυμούνται.
 ::   :: 

Οταν στήναμε τους 12αμετρους ιστούς με τα 8 δίπολα πριν 25 χρόνια το ευχαριστιόμασταν.
Μας αρεσε το αποτέλεσμα της ισχύος.

Μας άρεσαν οι ΤΑΠΕΣ.

Δούλευε ο πιο ισχυρός και ο πιο ψηλά σε οπτική.
Ενας από αυτούς και ο 531FM STEREO από Άνω Πετρούπολη με 800 watt και κολίνεαρ με 8 δίπολα κατευθυντικά.

----------


## θανάσης

Senius το πρώτο μηχάνημα που έφτιαξες ποιο ήταν?? Τα πρώτα πάντα είχαν τη μεγαλύτερη χαρά και σε αυτά γινόντουσαν τα μεγαλύτερα πειράματα.

----------


## nikos244

τη περιοδο '80 ~ 82 καλοκαιρια στη Λουτσα εκανα εκπομπες στα FM με χαρακτηριστικο 244 με SOUL -DISCO μουσικη

----------


## senius

> Senius το πρώτο μηχάνημα που έφτιαξες ποιο ήταν?? Τα πρώτα πάντα είχαν τη μεγαλύτερη χαρά και σε αυτά γινόντουσαν τα μεγαλύτερα πειράματα.


L84 & 6146W με κατευθυνόμενο δίπολο λόγω του βουνού που είχα πίσω μου.
Σύντομα προχώρησα στο 1 kwatt με τα διδυμάκια τις *4CX x350*, με collinear x4 κατευθυνόμενα δίπολα, σε 12αμετρο ιστό...  *το 1981*.

Παραθέτω παρακάτω κατασκευές μου που εφτιαχνα κι εστηνα το 1981-87


************************************

Δεν ξεχνιούνται τα παλιά. 
Ακόμα και τώρα..... *now* 


************************************
Listen to our radios: 

Radio Agios Dimitrios - Palia laika 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8050/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8050/
Radio nasos765 - Elliniki Mousiki 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8000/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8000/
Radio Rock Master - Rock Music 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8100/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8100/
Radio Disco Master - Disco Music 24/7 : http://10.15.172.10:8150/ or http://www.radio-nasos765.ath.cx:8150/

Σύνολο 450.000 tracks.

 ::   ::

----------


## john70

http://www.pyles.tv/News/optasies-ai...o-70-eton.aspx

 ::

----------


## radioamateur

Ακόμα και σήμερα το ενδιαφέρον για πειραματισμό στην και καλά απαγορευμένη μπάντα των FM.Προσωπικά ψάχνοντας με κινητό τηλέφωνο ακούω ακόμα πολύ κόσμο και χαίρομαι.Κάποιοι έχουν περάσει στα mosfet άλλοι ακόμα επιμένουν με τις λάμπες.Έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ οι κεραίες αλλά οι εμβέλειες έχουν περιοριστεί λόγω του υπερβολικού θορύβου στη μπάντα των FM
Ελπίζω κάποτε οι ερασιτέχνες των FM να δικαιωθούν και να τους αποδοθεί το κομμάτι της μπάντας 106-108.

----------


## noisyjohn

συνάντησα τον tecilla !!! παλιό ερασιτέχνη το 65-67 !!! τότε τον άκουγα φανατικά (16-17 ετων ήμασταν ...) ... ειναι και ταξιτζής τωρα... μου εβαλε στο ταξί ηχογραφημένες εκπομπές εποχής!! ερε αναμνήσεις !!

----------


## senius

> Ακόμα και σήμερα το ενδιαφέρον για πειραματισμό στην και καλά απαγορευμένη μπάντα των FM....Ελπίζω κάποτε οι ερασιτέχνες των FM να δικαιωθούν και να τους αποδοθεί το κομμάτι της μπάντας 106-108.


Μακάρι συνάδελφε.!!

DSC00072.JPG Συνημμένο 0DSC00071.JPG DSC00073.JPG

Αναμνήσεις

----------


## nick237

Καλησπερα παιδια
Ετυχε και ειδα την συζητηση σας και πραγματικα συγκινηθηκα με ολες αυτες τις παλιες εικονες.Να ησαστε καλα που μου ανακοινησατε τις αναμνησεις 
Με τον κωστα τον 531 ειμαστε γνωστοι.
Να του θυμησω τον Γιωργο τον 1000 και τις πλακες που καναμε .Να σας θυμησω και καποιους αλλους που εχουν αφησει εποχη.
Αρχιζουμε με τον Τακη τον 37 με την μυστηρια φωνη τον Αποστολη τον 52 τον Γιαννη τον 67 τον Θανασση τον 98 τον Ηλια 252 τον μικρο τοτε Χρηστο 166 τον Τρυφωνα 251.Το χαρακτηριστικο μου ηταν 317 μεχρι το 80 μετα μεχρι το 82 ηταν 577 και τελειωσα με το 237!!!!(αλλαζα περιοχη και χαρακτηριστικα για θολωμα των νερων)

Θυμαμαι οτι βαζαμε μουσικη απο τις 10 και κλειναμε στισ 6.00 το πρωι και καθε Κυριακη απο τις 9.00 εως τις 2.00.
Αρχισα με την 6146 το 1978 και το 1987 ειχα μια 4x500 με ταλαντωση transistor rf-237(αν καλα θυμαμαι).Η κεραια μου ηταν yankee με ενα κατευθυντηρα και δυο ανακλαστηρες.
Δυο φορες το ραδιογωνιομετρο ηρθε εξω απο την πορτα μου και μια Κυριακη προσπαθησε ενας τυπος να μπει μεσα απλα για να με προηδοποιησει αλλα τον εδιωξα με τις κλωτσες (ας ειναι καλα καποιοι φιλοι που ηταν μαζι μου και με βοηθησαν)
Δεν θα ξεχασω το ρεπορταζ του ταχυδρομου που εγραψε για τον σταθμο μας γυρω στα τελη του 80 με τον τιτλο ''4 προγραμμα ενας πειρατης στους χιλιοκυκλους'' (Τοτε δεν υπηρχε το 4 προγραμμα και ειχαμε παρει εμεις αυτο τον τιτλο.
Οταν γυρισα απο τον στρατο ανοιξα στους 98,1 και με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τον ραδιοποντικα και μου ειπαν σε παρακαλουμε μην ανοιγεις πανω μας .Μετεπειτα εγινε Αθηνα 9,84.Εφυγα και πηγα στους 100,4 και σε ενα μηνα ανοιξε και ο SKY.
Σταματησα και επαιξα για πολυ καιρο στον ΞΕΝΙΟ και μετα στο ΔΙΑΥΛΟ. Βεβαια δεν μπορουσα να γινω ποτε επαγγελματιας αλλα παραμεινα ερασιτεχνης και εξω απο τα κυκλωματα τους
Τωρα απλα βαζω μουσικη στο σπιτι μου..........
Σας ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## senius

> Καλησπερα παιδια
> Ετυχε και ειδα την συζητηση σας και πραγματικα συγκινηθηκα με ολες αυτες τις παλιες εικονες.Να ησαστε καλα που μου ανακοινησατε τις αναμνησεις 
> Με τον κωστα τον 531 ειμαστε γνωστοι.
> Να του θυμησω τον Γιωργο τον 1000 και τις πλακες που καναμε .Να σας θυμησω και καποιους αλλους που εχουν αφησει εποχη.
> Αρχιζουμε με τον Τακη τον 37 με την μυστηρια φωνη τον Αποστολη τον 52 τον Γιαννη τον 67 τον Θανασση τον 98 τον Ηλια 252 τον μικρο τοτε Χρηστο 166 τον Τρυφωνα 251.Το χαρακτηριστικο μου ηταν 317 μεχρι το 80 μετα μεχρι το 82 ηταν 577 και τελειωσα με το 237!!!!(αλλαζα περιοχη και χαρακτηριστικα για θολωμα των νερων)
> 
> Θυμαμαι οτι βαζαμε μουσικη απο τις 10 και κλειναμε στισ 6.00 το πρωι και καθε Κυριακη απο τις 9.00 εως τις 2.00.
> Αρχισα με την 6146 το 1978 και το 1987 ειχα μια 4x500 με ταλαντωση transistor rf-237(αν καλα θυμαμαι).Η κεραια μου ηταν yankee με ενα κατευθυντηρα και δυο ανακλαστηρες.
> Δυο φορες το ραδιογωνιομετρο ηρθε εξω απο την πορτα μου και μια Κυριακη προσπαθησε ενας τυπος να μπει μεσα απλα για να με προηδοποιησει αλλα τον εδιωξα με τις κλωτσες (ας ειναι καλα καποιοι φιλοι που ηταν μαζι μου και με βοηθησαν)
> ...


Ωστε είμαστε γνωστοί ε?
kostas 531 FM stereo (100.4) εως το 1982, και έως το 1988 στους 103.4, εκπομπές από το πατρικό μου σπίτι στην Ανω Πετρούπολη με την 8αρα κολινεαρ (16 μέτρα ύψος). Εφαγα κάτι σεισμούς το 1981 εκει μέσα.... Έψαχνα στον κήπο τους δίσκους, τα πικ-απ και τα κασετόφωνα από το κούνημα του σεισμού εκεινο το βράδυ.
Με έστειλες τώρα. Ειδικά για τον Γιώργο τον 1000. Πραγματικά συγκινήθηκα με αυτούς που ανέφερες παραπάνω. Στείλε μου pm να βρεθούμε.

Να θυμίσω κι εγώ κάτι, για την μπάντα των FM : Την εποχή 1980-1985 όταν κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης έβαζε μουσική με λαϊκά η παλιά λαϊκά η εκανε on-line αφιερώσεις στα κοριτσάκια, έτρωγε την τάπα της ζωής του, συντονιζόμασταν 5-6 σταθμοί πάνω του (αυτοί που είχαν αρκετά υψηλό υψόμετρο) και έτρωγε τελικά την τάπα της ζωής του.
Φυσικά μετά το 1985, τα πράγματα στην μπάντα των FM άλλαξαν, δηλαδή οι περισσότεροι έβαζαν μουσική για όλα τα γούστα και μάλιστα με ... αφιερώσεις on-line.
Επειτα απο το 1987 ακολούθησαν οι πρώτοι επαγγελματικοί σταθμοι με αδειες εκπέμποντας πλέον απο τα βουνα της Αττικής, οπως ο 9.84 και ο sky 100.3, ακολούθησαν δεκάδες, οπότε ασχισε να χάνεται η μπάλα απο τους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σταθμούς των FM, μια που ακουγόντουσαν μόνο εξω απο το σπίτι τους .
Στα AM (μεσαία) ακόμα εκπέμπουν φίλοι από όλη την Ελλάδα, ειδικα απο περιοχή Μοναστηράκι, δίπλα απο το σπίτι μου. Ακούω εκπομπές τους συνήθως τα πρωινά των Κυριακών.

----------


## nick237

Κωστα καλημερα
Να σου θυμισω:
SRF για εξοδο με 100W το 1981 
Κατσκευη της Γενητριας NOVA πριν την βγαλει η τεχνικη εκλογη.
κεραια SLIM JIM και J το 1981 
Οπως να σου θυμισω οτι εσυ εγω ο Γιωργος και ο Γιαννης πηγαιναμε στην Καλλιθεα!!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Αιωνίως διώκονται οι ερασιτέχνες με την αιτιολογία εκπομπής άνεϋ αδείας.Για τους διαφημισάκηδες όμως που τρώνε τον ψωμί των νομίμως λειτουργούντων σταθμών δεν γίνεται λόγος και την πληρώνουν πάντα οι αδύναμοι.Είναι σαν να βάζουμε στην ίδια μοίρα πχ τους Έλληνες με τους λαθρομετανάστες.
Στον σύνδεσμο μπορεί εύκολα κάποιος να καταλάβει ποιος έχει άδεια και ποιος όχι
http://www.esr.gr/arxeion-xml/pages/...ff9803a4dfebc5
Πρόσφατα είχε γίνει λόγος για δυνατότητα λειτουργίας σταθμών εθνικής εμβέλειας και ερασιτεχνικών...

Προτάσεις-σοκ επαναφέρει το ΕΣΡ στο προσκήνιο. Στην ετήσια έκθεση πεπραγμένων για το 2010 διατυπώνει ξανά τις προτάσεις του προς Επιτροπή Θεσμών και Διαφάνειας που είχε καταθέσει πέρυσι (15.4.2010) και ζητάει να μη διενεργεί πλέον έλεγχο στο «πόθεν έσχες» των μετόχων των ΜΜΕ και να μεταφερθεί η αρμοδιότητα στις φορολογικές αρχές. Ταυτόχρονα ζητάει την κατάργηση όλων των σχετικών Προεδρικών Διαταγμάτων περί διαφάνειας, όπως επίσης και του περίφημου νόμου 3510/2005 για τον «βασικό μέτοχο». 
Με δεδομένο πως στο παρελθόν, επί κυβέρνησης Σημίτη, το Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό Συμβούλιο εξέδιδε με ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα τα περίφημα πιστοποιητικά διαφάνειας στους εργολάβους, οι προτάσεις αυτές δεν συνιστούν έκπληξη. Το ερώτημα είναι αν απολέσει αυτές τις ελεγκτικές αρμοδιότητες το ΕΣΡ, ποιος θα είναι ο ρόλος του τα επόμενα χρόνια.
Η ραδιοτηλεοπτική αρχή καταθέτει τις προτάσεις της στη Βουλή, επικαλούμενη την «πολυνομία», την οποία τήρησε απαρέγκλιτα από το 2002 έως σήμερα, και τα νομοτεχνικά προβλήματα, τα οποία δημιουργούν ζητήματα ερμηνείας και εφαρμογής του δικαίου. Ακόμα, την «αναγκαιότητα ενιαίας ρύθμισης όμοιων ζητημάτων (όπως η υποχρέωση ονομαστικοποίησης των μετοχών, οι ασυμβίβαστες ιδιότητες κ.λπ.) επιχειρήσεων που λειτουργούν στον ευρύτερο χώρο των ΜΜΕ», καθώς και την «ανάγκη εκσυγχρονισμού των ρυθμίσεων υπό το πρίσμα της μετάβασης στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση».
Αυτό που επίσης προκαλεί μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον είναι το αίτημα του ΕΣΡ να μην ασχολείται πλέον με τα ζητήματα διαφάνειας. Ενώπιον της Βουλής και της αρμόδιας Επιτροπής Θεσμών και Διαφάνειας ζήτησε την κατάργηση των Προεδρικών Διαταγμάτων 213/1995 (άρθρο 10Α) και 310/1996, καθώς και του νόμου για τον «βασικό μέτοχο». Το πρώτο ΠΔ προσδιορίζει την ύπαρξη και λειτουργία του Τμήματος Ελέγχου Διαφάνειας, ενώ το δεύτερο περιλαμβάνει τον έλεγχο της διαφάνειας στον ευρύτερο χώρο των ΜΜΕ. 
Αν η Πολιτεία ανταποκριθεί στο αίτημα αυτό, δεν θα υπάρχει πλέον υποχρέωση για τους ραδιοτηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς να υποβάλλουν καταστάσεις μετόχων και να αναρτούν τα μετοχολόγια στο διαδίκτυο, ενώ η κυβέρνηση, με το πρόγραμμα «Διαύγεια», υποτίθεται πως κινείται προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνσης, της πλήρους διαφάνειας. Το δεύτερο, άκρως επίκαιρο ζήτημα, λόγω και της κατάστασης στα ΜΜΕ, είναι πως στο ΠΔ 310/1996 περιλαμβάνονται και οι υποχρεώσεις των διαφημιστικών εταιρειών, όπου ζητείται η ονομαστική κατάσταση των μετόχων.
«Σε αχρησία ο ''βασικός μέτοχος''»
Το επιχείρημα που χρησιμοποιεί το ΕΣΡ για το αίτημά του να καταργηθεί ο νόμος 3510/2005 της ΝΔ για τον «βασικό μέτοχο» είναι ότι έχει «εν τοις πράγμασι περιπέσει σε αχρησία (μετά την έκδοση της υπ' αριθμ. Υ.Α. 20977/2007 αποφάσεως του υπουργού Ανάπτυξης και του υπουργού Επικρατείας)», καθώς «δεν παρέχονται τα αναγκαία για τη διενέργεια των ελέγχων εργαλεία και οι διατάξεις του αντιβαίνουν σε αρχές του δικαιικού μας συστήματος». Αν γίνει δεκτή αυτή η διάταξη, τότε απομακρύνεται ολοκληρωτικά ακόμη και το ενδεχόμενο ελέγχου π.χ. σε εταιρεία μιας οικογένειας που εκμεταλλεύεται τα διόδια και της οποίας συγγενικά πρόσωπα ελέγχουν ΜΜΕ.
Όσον αφορά την κατάργηση του ελέγχου «πόθεν έσχες» των μετόχων που για την ώρα είναι δική του αρμοδιότητα, το ΕΣΡ θεωρεί ότι ο έλεγχος αυτός πρέπει να γίνεται από τις αρμόδιες φορολογικές αρχές. Ακόμη, προτείνει -και λογικά- την «κατάργηση της απαγόρευσης δανεισμού της επιχείρησης από μέτοχο στις περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να κατέχει το 100% της επιχείρησης», διάταξη για την οποία έχει επιβληθεί πρόστιμο 1,5 εκατ. ευρώ στον Alpha. 
Αλλαγή του καθεστώτος για τη φυσιογνωμία προγράμματος
Για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, το ΕΣΡ προτείνει η απονομή των νέων συχνοτήτων να γίνει από την ΕΕΤΤ και όχι από την ίδια την αρχή. Να επανεξεταστεί το άρθρο 13, παρ. 4 του νόμου 3421/2006, με το οποίο η άδεια χορηγείται στον πάροχο περιεχομένου και όχι στον πάροχο δικτύου. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, οι συχνότητες να εκχωρηθούν στην Digea και όχι ξεχωριστά στο Mega, τον ΣΚΑΪ, το Alter, όπως ισχύει ως σήμερα. 
Επίσης, η αρχή προτείνει την «επανεξέταση της κατηγοριοποίησης των σταθμών με βάση τη φυσιογνωμία προγράμματος, σε ενημερωτικούς και μη ενημερωτικούς, και τη δυνατότητα της υπό όρους τροποποιήσεως της φυσιογνωμίας προγράμματος (άρθρο 5, παρ. 5 του Ν. 3592/2007)». Πρόκειται για μια προβληματική διάταξη του νόμου Ρουσόπουλου, βάσει της οποίας «τιμωρήθηκε» το Kontra για την αλλαγή φυσιογνωμίας του προγράμματός του από γενικό σε ενημερωτικό, αλλά όχι και άλλοι σταθμοί που έκαναν το ίδιο. 
Για το τέλος χρήσης συχνοτήτων το ΕΣΡ προτείνει την «υποχρέωση εκπόνησης προηγούμενης οικονομικής μελέτης που να τεκμηριώνει το ποσό», καθώς και την «έκδοση της Υπουργικής Απόφασης κατόπιν διαβούλευσης με τους ενδιαφερομένους».
Εθνικές άδειες για το ραδιόφωνο
Το ΕΣΡ, το οποίο δεν κατόρθωσε να δώσει ποτέ ραδιοφωνικές άδειες την τελευταία 8ετία, ζητάει την κατάργηση (στο σύνολό τους) των παλαιών ρυθμίσεων για το αναλογικό ραδιόφωνο και τη δυνατότητα λειτουργίας σταθμών εθνικής εμβέλειας και ερασιτεχνικών. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό προτείνει την κατάργηση των κριτηρίων παλαιότητας και αρνητικής βαθμολόγησης, την ενσωμάτωση των κριτηρίων αυτών στην προγραμματική πληρότητα και την επανεξέταση των κριτηρίων οικονομικής βιωσιμότητας και απασχολούμενου προσωπικού, επισημαίνοντας πως «η υποχρέωση ελάχιστου αριθμού δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη της τις ιδιαιτερότητες λειτουργίας των ραδιοφωνικών επιχειρήσεων». Τέλος, η αρχή προτείνει την «ξεχωριστή μοριοδότηση των νέων (μη ήδη λειτουργούντων) σταθμών». 

πηγή: http://www.paron.gr/v3/new.php?id=65...&page=1&mode=1

Το Ελληνικό κράτος έχει ανάγκη από έσοδα άμεσα.Νομίζω ότι είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή για το κράτος να μαζέψει καποια χρήματα με την υιοθέτηση της εισήγησης του ΕΣΡ & επιτέλους να δώσει χαρά σε κάποιους ανθρώπους και με το νόμο...!!!

 ::

----------


## senius

kostas 531fm stereo , Ανω Πετρούπολη 1982:

kostas 531fm srereo 1982.jpg

----------


## senius

Παραθέτω πρόσφατη ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή πομπού FM (6146w αυτοταλάντωτο), που κατασκευαστηκε για εκπαιδευτικό σκοπό, σε τεχνική σχολή. 
Για να θυμηθούμε λίγο εμείς οι ερασιτέχνες, τα παλιά χρόνια: 

Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_1.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_2.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_3.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_4.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_5.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_6.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_7.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_8.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_9.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_10.jpg Kataskeyh - FM 6146W autotalantoto_11.jpg

----------


## romias

Καλό να θυμόμαστε και να μαθαίνουμε απ το παρελθόν.Εχουν περάσει τα χρόνια είμαστε μεγαάλα παιδιά τώρα αν και ακοόμα παιδιά.Κάποιες νοοτροπίες όμως εκείνης της εποχής (ταποματα,εγω την έχω ποιο μεγάλη,την κεραία )καλό είναι να εκλείψουν.Τό παιχνίδι εδώ παίζεται ομαδικά,πρέπει να θέλει και ο απέναντι να παίξει.Τραμπουκισμοί και απειλές δεν αρμόζουν εδώ μέσα,χωρίς αυτό να σε εμποδίζει να εκφράσεις την διαφορετική σου γνώμη.Αποφασίζομε και διστάσομε είναι κατάλοιπα άλλων σκοτεινών εποχών,αν και δυστυχώς κάποιοι τα νοσταλγούν ακόμα εδώ μέσα.
Αντε και καλά μυαλά αν καταφέρουν να ξεκολήσουν δηλαδή και να πάνε παρακάτω.

----------


## klarabel

Ηρεμία και ειρήνη υμίν.... εν awmn αδελφοί...

----------


## senius

> Καλό να θυμόμαστε και να μαθαίνουμε απ το παρελθόν.Εχουν περάσει τα χρόνια είμαστε μεγαάλα παιδιά τώρα αν και ακοόμα παιδιά.Κάποιες νοοτροπίες όμως εκείνης της εποχής (ταποματα,εγω την έχω ποιο μεγάλη,την κεραία )καλό είναι να εκλείψουν.Τό παιχνίδι εδώ παίζεται ομαδικά,πρέπει να θέλει και ο απέναντι να παίξει.Τραμπουκισμοί και απειλές δεν αρμόζουν εδώ μέσα,χωρίς αυτό να σε εμποδίζει να εκφράσεις την διαφορετική σου γνώμη.Αποφασίζομε και διστάσομε είναι κατάλοιπα άλλων σκοτεινών εποχών,αν και δυστυχώς κάποιοι τα νοσταλγούν ακόμα εδώ μέσα.
> Αντε και καλά μυαλά αν καταφέρουν να ξεκολήσουν δηλαδή και να πάνε παρακάτω.


Τάκη, αυτά που γράφεις εδώ, τι σχέση έχουν με το αναφερόμενο thread?

----------


## romias

> Ηρεμία και ειρήνη υμίν.... εν awmn αδελφοί...


Βοήθειά μας αδελφε κλαραμπελιε  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Κώστα Senius ότι λέει ο τίτλος FM ραδιοερασιτέχνες, flashback και οι καταστάσεις που αναφέρω είναι περα γι πέρα αληθινές.Έπεφτε και ξύλο τότε και κυνήγι με τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα,μέχρι και ταινίες είχαν βγει με τον Ψάλτη.Ας τα θυμόμαστε κι αυτά.Τώρα αν αμόλησα και καμιά μύγα και μυγιαζετε κανένας το παίρνω επάνω μου και απολογούμαι.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους μας.
Σε ανάμνηση αυτό που ακολουθεί :

----------


## senius

pompos AM by senius.jpg
pompos AM by senius

----------


## senius

pompos 2007, by senius 

pompos .jpg

----------


## senius

Να και μερικές ακόμα αναμνήσεις της δεκαετίας 1980-1990 !!! :

FM 829.jpg FM 6146 30w_1.JPG FM 6146W.JPG FM L84-L507.jpg Pompos AM 813.jpg pompos AM.jpg Pompos AM_1.jpg Pompos AM_2.jpg

----------


## senius

pompos FM by sweet, 1982

pompos FM by sweet.jpg

----------


## vmanolis

Έχουμε αγοράσει κάμποσα απ' αυτά !!!  :: 

http://www.tiramola.com/Newsite/pop22watt/pop22watt.htm

----------


## senius

Σε ανάμνηση καλές εποχές !!!

4CX 5000.jpg FM Collinear.jpg FM-5763 - 6146 W.jpg pompos12.jpg radiopompos.jpg radiopompos1.JPG

----------


## senius

Σε ανάμνηση καλές εποχές !!!

Εικόνες από αρχείο :

pompos.jpg pompos1.jpg pompos2.jpg pompos3.jpg pompos4.jpg

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Colenear με 2 δίπολα και colenear με 2 yagi gamma match από το αρχείο μου...

----------


## senius

Αναμνήσεις καλές και κακές ...

FM antenna.jpg antenna.jpg antenna 1.jpg

----------

